# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 8 )



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Do you listen to music or talk radio when you are in your shop? If not, what do you listen to, that gets you in the groove? *
* 

*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and members with the letter B in their name too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2017)

No music- Listen to the machines. The wood and the voices- 'specially the voices.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## CWS (Feb 19, 2017)

I lost my groove long ago. Only thing I listen too is the ringing in my ears.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2017)

CWS said:


> I lost my groove long ago. Only thing I listen too is the ringing in my ears.



Welcome to the club. 
At least the ringing covers up the voices in my head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2017)

Quite often I will play classical music or oldies. 
Doing layout work I want silence. 
Hand tool work, I like the sounds the tools make.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 19, 2017)

Music. Gotta have music. What I'm listening to depends on the day, but most often it's my own Pandora station.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 19, 2017)

I listen to lots and lots of podcasts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2017)

Depends on my mood. Sometimes the shop is the only place I can get silence and my best think time happens then. So I very often opt for silene. 
When I have to get a lot done (like shop cleaning day) I will put on some upbeat music. If I'm just piddling I may listen to the news.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2017)

If I'm building something I'll play music (old country and Texas ) . If I'm cleaning, stacking wood etc. I will stream woodworking podcasts. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2017)

I usually have the radio on, classic rock, but I like blue grass too. I don't much care for silence because of the ringing in my ears. The first thing I do when I enter the shop is flick the light switches on, then the radio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 19, 2017)

I wear ear buds and listen to podcasts to cancel out the wife's CNC router.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 19, 2017)

I prefer just the sounds of the machines. When I'm thinking through a woodworking situation, I prefer the silence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Feb 19, 2017)

Me too!!
I don't get good reception for anything in my shop--except heat in the summer. Since it's all metal, very little cell phone & the landline phone works ok (radio kind), but I usually don't get to it before it stops.
I listen to the machines and sounds the tools make on the wood-- that's the best. Oh, and the wind as it rustles the trees outside & the branches as they tickle the walls.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Mostly static, unless I break down and haul the laptop out there. Radio reception sucks in the shop for some reason. Need to reclaim my I-Pod from the wife's car!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm usually listening to the Highway(country station) on Sirius unless there's a ballgame on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 19, 2017)

Second thing I turn on in the shop right after the lights ... local radio station..country western . I have any radio that has any kind of talk shows ... I listen to Sirius radio in my truck .. usually on pulse ... mix and more modern music ... when I'm in house on computer listen to Sirius ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 19, 2017)

97 Country!! And you can sometimes hear me talking to myself...mainly when I get a catch or something goes wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 19, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> 97 Country!! And you can sometimes hear me talking to myself...mainly when I get a catch or something goes wrong.


I pick up 97 Country over here in Lutz as well. Only station we get worth listening to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 19, 2017)

For me, it's Pandora. Depending on my mood it could be 70s, a cappella, John Denver, Gregorian Chant, country, Peter Hollens, probably a couple of more. Mostly it's background and I don't really hear it but there are those tunes that poke through and grab my attention (at least to the extent that I recognize that the song is playing.)

Fairly eclectic taste, not really listening to rap or acid rock. Jethro Tull can be found in rotation, some Deep Purple, etc - but nothing really wild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 19, 2017)

*I listen to music - country, pop, rock, symphony (till it went off air), or talk radio. Sometimes just the machinery hummin along!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 19, 2017)

I listen to the rhythms of sanding or cutting or whatever I'm working on. I get ideas from these things. Then again I get rhythms from walking along a corragated metal wall or a fence and dragging my finger.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 19, 2017)

KLOVE or silence

Reactions: Like 2


----------

